# HbA1c level is 49



## Joy52 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi I am Joy 63 yrs old been diagnosed with type 2 Doctor just said watch my sugar intake and what I eat try to exercise more No Medication and go for another HbA1c test in 3 months ???? I thought I would need medication


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Joy, welcome to the forum  49 is right on the edge for a diagnosis, so it's normal for a doctor to see if you can improve things by modifications to your diet and activity levels  I would suggest not only watching your intake of sugary foods, but carbohydrates in general - bread, potatoes, pasta, rice etc., as all these will raise blood sugar levels. I'd suggest having a look at the GL Diet (Glycaemic Load), which describes how to choose and combine foods so that they have a slow and steady release of energy, which is ideally what you are aiming for  [COLOR="
blue"]The GL Diet for Dummies[/COLOR] is a good introduction.

If you can get some regular daily exercise in - a brisk 30 minute walk or similar - this will also help tremendously.

Please let us know if you have any questions, there is always someone here who will happily help out!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi joy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Visionvalue (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Joy I am the same as you but my readings were first one was  50 and a month later came down to 49 . No meds needed at the moment just exercise and lose weight and I have my next blood test in 6 months .


----------

